# Berlin spillway closed?h



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

seen someone posted they locked the gate when rangers are off duty. Are they still locked? On weekends also? This happened at mogadore due to buttheads driving up the side of the earthen dam and leaving trash everywhere. Long walk back in to get to a really good spot. Once again the bad seed have ruined it for the few.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I see this happening more to other spots as well. Places are being trashed because less spots to access fishing from shore means more population in smaller areas which means the bums will eventually get those closed due to unethical treatment of the land.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Closed. Wish I would have known before driving there last Wednesday


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

That sucks big time, only good thing will be females laying eggs will survive. Maybe a better chance for better hatch to survive.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The new German Church Rd launch ramp was also closed last Wednesday. Gate locked across the road.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> The new German Church Rd launch ramp was also closed last Wednesday. Gate locked across the road.


My dad talked to someone last week (park ranger, DNR, not sure) and they told him that ramp probably wont open till June or so after and official opening ceremony.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

walked back in to the ramp very nice BUT very shallow area even when the lake is full.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I sure hope that the new ramp on German Church Rd opens way before June , I drove up to see it but road was closed cuz of tree trimers working back along the road .


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That area still should be good for crappie in the willows, plus the white bass go up the river channel toward alliance, good small boat canoe water hope they open it sooner for sure.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is an idea. In addition to bitching on the website, call your congressman! When I worked for the Corp. of Engineers in the 1970's at the campgrounds, everyone with a complaint called their congressman. Whether it was a legitimate complaint or not, we heard about it. And, we were usually over-ruled by the Pittsburg office. So, call your congressman, tell him or her what the problem is and I'm sure there will be a change coming. Maybe they will keep the parking lot at the dam opened or maybe they will open German Church access quicker but I can almost guarantee that there will be some action in your favor taken.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Fat Bill said:


> Here is an idea. In addition to bitching on the website, call your congressman! When I worked for the Corp. of Engineers in the 1970's at the campgrounds, everyone with a complaint called their congressman. Whether it was a legitimate complaint or not, we heard about it. And, we were usually over-ruled by the Pittsburg office. So, call your congressman, tell him or her what the problem is and I'm sure there will be a change coming. Maybe they will keep the parking lot at the dam opened or maybe they will open German Church access quicker but I can almost guarantee that there will be some action in your favor taken.


After searching the DNR website on Berlin new ramp, the land is the corp or engineers, BUT the new ramp is under the DNR management, so calling a congressman probaly wouldn't help being the DNR will decide when to open it up, the article just said opening in 2017.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

The dam area will be open to vehicular traffic starting March 27th ar 7:30am:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1450221305012372&id=195765630457952


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Good to know. I was planning on trying next week since sign they posted said opening on the 20th. Glad I didn't waste another trip there.


----------

